# A Good Night



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Got in the water about 7:30 and put it on the trailer about 10:30 1st time I've been in a couple of months so it sure felt good to feel that shake on the end of the gig.

Total for the night 24  Pictures later














SO SO Bottom shot












Bank Shot 














And the Money Shot 












The biggest was 3.8lb Sorry for the late photos (UBS Cable was at work)


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report,Your doing some thing right !! PM me the location again, Didn't get the first one oke


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went and the same time thatyou got your 24 I got two. Were you on muddy bottom or sandy? back in the bayous or in open water? near the pass? I am in ft walton and trying to fond them better here.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Goobdie Goo thats a lot of fish. Cant wait to see the pictures!!! Whenever you get outa bed send them our way.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a darn good night there...cant wait to see some :takephoto!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bwendel07 (10/13/2007)*I went and the same time thatyou got your 24 I got two. Were you on muddy bottom or sandy? back in the bayous or in open water? near the pass? I am in ft walton and trying to fond them better here.


bwendei07 

I'm a little west of you (Mobile) However they did come from around crks and bayous.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a nice mess of fish there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't giged that many since 2004 when me and "flounder assassin" missed counted one night. Thought we was leaving with twenty. Went to clean them the next day and had 23.... Hope I dont catch hell for this. The action was hot and we just got careless.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember that night. havnt had one like that since then:boo we were gigging one after another and just lost count. im guessing that you had 3 people in your boat since you openly said you got 24. everyone knows how people get slaughtered for stuff like that on here!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah! I thank your right. I do remember a third person. He was over by the grassy nole. See if you can figure that out you youngsters... Wait... I just went back and reread the post. Were you refering to flounder 9.75.... He is in Alabama.... He dosn't have a bag limit just a size limit... 12 inches


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, i was refering to his 24, ours was just a slip up!!! that must be nice to not have a limit!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah! until you start cleaning them:doh:doh:doh


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

Flounder9.75 how many fish are in your avatar pic!!! thats a damn harvest


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Dilski (10/15/2007)*Flounder9.75 how many fish are in your avatar pic!!! thats a damn harvest


60 something ( Picture is a few yrs old when I was young and could chase'em all night.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown you're my hero


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice


----------

